# 2002 Sentra XE Weird Noise at Startup



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Ben really cold here the past few days and I noticed that when I start up my car it makes a weird grinding noise but then goes away after it warms up. What could this be? When I leave work today I am going to see if it has the same symptoms as it did in the morning. 


TIA

Mike


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A sound clip would help. It's hard to diagnose a noise we can't hear for ourselves.


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

How cold and where do you live? Cold could be hindering the starter and the solenoid isn't working right. Gear is grinding on flexplate/flywheel. I'd say watch it close check your fluids and let the car warm up before you drive.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reply's everyone!!!! I think it may be my power steering unit. I noticed the sound especially when turning. After it warms up then the sound goes away. I did check the fluid levels and added some power steering fluid. Will keep an eye on it.

Thanks again!
Mike


----------

